# Get to Expression Designer in Finale



## bcarwell (Sep 19, 2014)

Finale instructions say click the Expression Tool (mF), then double click a measure or note, then you can select "Create". 

But when I do that it goes into the "Expression Selection" box and not the Expression Designer.

Any clues what is wrong ?


----------



## JT (Sep 19, 2014)

Click "create expressive text" at the bottom of the window, The next page will take you to the expression designer window.


----------

